# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Israeli newspaper slams John Kerry: Clueless U.S. mediator

## keymanjim

> The U.S. cannot make peace between Arabs and other Arabs, yet it believes it can make peace between Israel and the Palestinians.  Is it possible that John Kerry is more talented than all the American mediators who came before him? Not at all.
> The paper goes on: Kerrys mediation skills are limited to pressuring Israel to make dangerous concessions for the sake of negotiations that will lead nowhere. He lacks the intellectual and diplomatic ability to devise a permanent agreement that will satisfy both sides. He is a blind proponent of an impossible vision and is his own candidate for the Nobel Peace Prize.




Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...#ixzz2YfFQJDJf 


And to think, some idiots wanted this moron to be president.

----------


## patrickt

He's a gigolo and a tax evader but I don't know that he's a moron. The fact that his dream since being a child was to be a politician means he is admittedly scum.

He's always been clueless and now an Israeli newspaper has noticed. I suppose the big question might be, is he as clueless as his boss? Sen. Kerry got bogus medals and Sen. Obama got a bogus peace prize. Amazing, isn't it?

----------

keymanjim (07-10-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

We know Kerry is bad regardless of what the Israelis think of him.

----------

keymanjim (07-10-2013)

----------

